# wireless setings acer aspire 5920



## second_milenniu (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi,everybody!..i need of help..my laptop can't connect to internet by wireless..& the network advisor (from acer enet managment)show me that the adaptor is disabled..how can i swich on the right adaptor & is it the real problem... thanks!


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

Right click on the connection icon and Enable.
If it's still not working, provide more information.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There is also a switch or function key that disables the wireless, have you enabled either of those?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

http://csd.acer.com.tw/acer/URMUL1.NSF/1af87a750eeeb70f0825628f006e0bfc/baacac40b82773424825734d0022cee3/$FILE/AS_5920_Chapala_Eng_OLM.pdf

page 14 talks about windows mobility centre and has a function to turn off wireless
page 26 shows buttons down the left hand side - one has a symbol like a satrallite dish - this enables/disables the wireless


----------

